

Write android apps / websites in plt scheme. - zitterbewegung
http://planet.plt-scheme.org/package-source/dyoo/moby.plt/2/30/planet-docs/manual/index.html

======
Tichy
On a related note: since I consider writing my next Android App in Clojure,
how feasible is it to port from Clojure to another LISP/Scheme? I think Gambit
Scheme can be used to write iPhone apps.

~~~
Estragon
I have been considering using Clojure for Android, too. My primary concerns
are that it takes a long time to start up, and runs slowly. My understanding
is that by default, Clojure depends heavily on a dynamic runtime, and Dalvik,
the Android virtual machine, makes introspection quite expensive. See Remco
van't Veer's posts on the clojure group. (He's the guy behind the clojure-
android fork.)

~~~
brlewis
What about using Kawa Scheme, like Hal Abelson did with App Inventor for
Android?

~~~
Estragon
I'm considering alternatives like that, but I am also quite excited about
clojure generally (love the idea behind its concurrency semantics), and its
interop with Java means that recoding the tight loops ought to be very easy...

------
dyoo
Hi, I'm one of the primary developers of Moby-Scheme. If you have any
questions, please let me know!

~~~
SingAlong
Are there any opengl bindings for Android in Moby-Scheme?

~~~
dyoo
For the moment, we're focusing on providing support for 2d world-style
programming. We haven't looked into OpenGL bindings.

------
evanrmurphy
Interesting. I wonder how this compares to writing such applications in Arc
(also on plt scheme). Looks like the main difference would be all the side
effects for phone hardware given here, plus DOM-oriented HTML/JS.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Something completely different. Tables VS DOM and JS events.

~~~
evanrmurphy
You're right, that was dumb.

